# Godin Radiator $675.00



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I know these are popular with some of the Godin fans and I agree that they do look cool. Price isn't terribly great but they don't come up all that often, so that is probably worth more on the alert


















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I really like these, the black on black version keeps calling my name.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool guitars.
If I were in the market, for that price, I'd buy one of the new models which I prefer the configuration of.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Funny, I remember blowing these out new for $299 with a gigbag. They were a tough sell at the time.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

gtrguy said:


> Funny, I remember blowing these out new for $299 with a gigbag. They were a tough sell at the time.


I worked in music retail for about ten years (mid 90's to mid 2000's) and had the same experience--these were difficult to move. I always thought they were kind of cool, but I like unusual guitars.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Totally not knowing the market on these and completely ignoring the current situation regarding higher prices for used gear and just going by “I’m a dude that likes to buy cool guitars when one catches my eye”...

I’d pay $300 to $350 for one of those just to try it. Then later on, when I realize that it’s been months since I’ve touched it, I can put it on kijiji for $350 and maybe get $300 to $325 for it.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Totally not knowing the market on these and completely ignoring the current situation regarding higher prices for used gear and just going by “I’m a dude that likes to buy cool guitars when one catches my eye”...
> 
> I’d pay $300 to $350 for one of those just to try it. Then later on, when I realize that it’s been months since I’ve touched it, I can put it on kijiji for $350 and maybe get $300 to $325 for it.


My take exactly.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

if only it had a pick guard.......


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's one in Gatineau for $450 in black.

Beautiful Godin Radiator(500 obo/trade)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> There's one in Gatineau for $450 in black.
> 
> Beautiful Godin Radiator(500 obo/trade)


Getting closer. You’d have to hit $400 before I’d start considering.
I _really_ like the look of the grey pearloid but it looks off. It’s a really flashy guitar but the plain neck and plain headstock makes it look “unbalanced”. At the very minimum, a body coloured headstock might help.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Getting closer. You’d have to hit $400 before I’d start considering.
> I _really_ like the look of the grey pearloid but it looks off. It’s a really flashy guitar but the plain neck and plain headstock makes it look “unbalanced”. At the very minimum, a body coloured headstock might help.


If you offer him $400 he might take it. He's already lowered the price of it. LOL


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> If you offer him $400 he might take it. He's already lowered the price of it. LOL


Oh, I’m sure he’d probably take $400. I’m just not sure I’d pay it.


----------

